# Pneumatic Sit Up Prop



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

If I was getting into some pneumatics you would be a great inspiration. I appreciate you taking the time to post such great videos. I watched your tutorial about getting started in this type of prop making. Good stuff.


----------



## HavenHaunt (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks, glad I was able to help!


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Great stuff...we created a Sam prop (From Trick R Treat) and we have always wanted to make it so he sat up from an old crate or some other sitting apparatus for a little extra scare...great video!!!


----------

